# BRAVEN Ironside | THE Toughest



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

The *Braven Ironside* with it's aggressive wraparound sidewall and rugged 8 ply rated radial construction, this tire is ready to concur the toughest trail!!!










*Braven Ironside*


Click here for online/mail order: *Braven Ironside Availability and Pricing*

Also available in store by special order: Store Locator


*-KEY FEATURES-*



Over-The-Shoulder Lugs & Sidewall Traction - design that wraps down the sidewall and adds extra strength & traction to the shoulder & sidewall areas. 
Multi-Purpose Mad Traction Radial Tire - excellent stability and enhanced handling...AND....MAD TRACTION! 
Chip & Tear resistant rubber compound - the proof is in the pudding...our tires are tough.
8 Ply rated construction for strength and durability
Strategic voids - for easy clean-out and increased traction
 Staggered Center Lugs - increase biting edges for improved extreme weather and off-road use while helping to reduce noise. 
Rim Guards - gotta have ’em
Sipes - strategically placed for maximum traction 
Staggered Shoulder lugs - increases your ability to attack!
Stone kicker bars - help to wiggle out any foreign matter buildup.
Smooth Riding 
DOT for ATV/UTV Use Only!


*-MEDIA-*


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

*BRAVEN IRONSIDE | Moab Toughness Test*

At this year’s *Discount Tire Rally on the Rocks*, we had a set of the *30x10.00R-14 Braven Ironside* 8-ply rated tires on a RZR 900(4) to test at one of the toughest trail systems in the country. We also picked a rider to test them that is a legend for breaking parts and/or tires every year. We figured if the Braven Ironside could stand up to Eric's abuse, they would be an outstanding tire for anyone! Many of you know Eric as our resident announcer at the Discount Tire raffle at Rally on the Rocks. Eric displays just as much exuberance on the trails as he does on the stage.

The maiden ride with the new set of Braven tires was from the Spanish Trails Arena on the main asphalt road pulling our Trail Support Trailer over to the Kane Creek trail head for a trail restoration project with Tread Lightly! The Braven Ironside showed excellent road manners on the pavement and gravel road. They were smooth and had very little road noise. The sidewall provided a comfortable ride, while the staggered tread blocks found excellent traction with no pushing in the corners, even with the added weight of the trailer on the tight switchback gravel road. 











Eric was able to deliver our trailer without any issues, which we used to feed all the volunteers after they completed building fences. There is nothing quite like being able to grill hot dogs and hamburgers after a successful Trail Restoration mission. 



















The next day we hit Moab Rim. This is a tough 7+ rated trail that tests the sturdiness of any tire. There are many steep ledges and large boulders you must go over as you manage your way along the steep trail.










Eric was amazed at the traction of The Braven Ironside at Devils crack. It is not uncommon to see riders use wheel speed to get over the sizable crack at the edge of the cliff. This time, with the traction of the Braven Ironside, Eric just crawled to the top with ease!

Next up was the Z-turn. Here we will typically see Side by Side riders start to the far left of the trail, and have to jockey the machine back and forth to get up this tough turn. This time, with a sense of confidence provided by the Braven Ironside, Eric was able to go up the steeper section, which is most commonly used by Jeep’s and built off-road rigs. 










Coming back down the trail the tires showed exceptional holding power aided by the additional tire siping. The machine was in total control coming off the many drop offs.










With the added confidence in traction the Braven Ironside allowed Eric to tackle steeper obstacles, and every time his Ironside tires pulled through with flying colors.










Throughout the week, the many trails at Moab provided numerous terrains that we were able to test the Braven Ironside tires on. Two terrains that were noticeable to the genuine durability of the tires were in loose sand, and also extremely rocky trails. The Ironside always pulled the side by side around the corners without any push in the sand or rocky trails. The toughness of the tire with the extra deep rim guard was put to the test on the rocks as Eric punished them, but in the end they were no worse for wear. 










The last obstacle for this year’s Discount Tire Rally on the Rocks was Tip Over Challenge, which is known for inducing butterflies in even the most hardened off-road rider, however, it turned out that it was no challenge for the Braven Ironside. Once again showing their superior traction and grip, Eric was able to descend the rock with ease, and confidence all while being in complete control.










After an amazing week at Discount Tire Rally on the Rocks, it was sometimes easy to forget that while we were having fun, we were also here to work. We inspected the Braven Ironside tires at the end of the trip. We rode over 300 miles on the street, gravel roads, hard-pack and of course rocks and ledges. We could not find any chunking or gashes in any of the tires. Eric said "The Braven Ironside tires exceeded my expectations on the extreme trails in Moab with their grip on the rocks and traction on hard-pack. I pushed the tires harder each day as my confidence in them grew. I had zero flats which is a bonus for me plus they were smooth and quiet on the road. I can't wait to get them on the desert trails around Arizona to continue to test them."

If you are looking for a tough all terrain UTV tire, be sure to take a hard look at The Braven Ironside at Discount Tire.


*Search Braven Ironside by Size | Discount Tire Direct*


----------

